# Swapping frames to increase bees in weak hive



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

TheRatLover said:


> HI!
> 
> I heard that there is a benefit of having two hives. If one is weak and low in bees, a frame of brood from the strong hive can be placed in the weak hive. Obviously, it must be emptied of all live drones, queen and worker bees before adding.


Maybe not so obvious. You need not worry about the drone and worker bees if you're adding a frame of brood as I am to understand it. This is due mainly to the fact that the bees on these frames are typically newly emerged nurse & house bees and can be swapped from hive to hive without problem. I don't see why it would matter where the drones go, they're perfectly capable of flying out and mating regardless of the hive they're in. You know how us males are.



TheRatLover said:


> Is this a possibility when the nucs have just been transferred, and the bees are new to their hives? It seems like a promising option in order to get both new hives in full functioning order.


Totally possible; however, there are other management strategies that wouldn't require you pulling frames out of a newly established nucleus and would serve the same purpose. Whichever hive you have that is starting slower then the other one you can pull a switcheroo on them so that hive 'A' ends up in hive 'B's' location and vice versa. What this serves to do is allow the foraging bees from the stronger hive to return to the weaker hive and help bolster its resources. I think you would want to do this on a nice day when the foragers are out and about (for obvious reasons).

Back to your original question of pulling frames from one hive to the other though, definitely a management tool at your disposal, be careful not to transfer a queen or you'll end up making the two queens fight it out to the death unecessarily.

I've been throwing frames of brood in slower starting colonies for the last month with excellent results so that's where I'm getting my information from, however, I'm sure there are other beeks that could advise you a bit better then I. Like anything with beekeeping, many different roads to go down to get to where you're going. Chose the one that's funnest for you.

Good luck.


----------



## New Ky Beekeeper (Jun 27, 2011)

TheRatLover said:


> HI!
> 
> I heard that there is a benefit of having two hives. If one is weak and low in bees, a frame of brood from the strong hive can be placed in the weak hive. Obviously, it must be emptied of all live drones, queen and worker bees before adding.


Yes, this is an option. However, I have never moved more than one or two frames and only when the donating hive is very strong. In spring, I try to assist the weaker hive to get it up to speed. After mid-summer, then I will start switching frames. I do this because in Kentucky there is a good honey-flow in the fall. Therefore, in July or August I can take 2-3 frames from a strong hive and start another hive allowing them to make their own queen. To be successful at this, I must have a good honey-flow in the fall or keep feed to them to allow them to build up strong enough for winter. 

Best of Luck, 
Phil


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

TheRatLover said:


> If one is weak and low in bees, a frame of brood from the strong hive can be placed in the weak hive. Obviously, it must be emptied of all live drones, queen and worker bees before adding.
> -Lori


Lori - 
Not only do I use this to boost the numbers of my weaker hives, I also use this to keep my nucs, nuc sized! That way I can keep those queens working hard and move some of the brood over to a hive that is producing honey. Also, let me second what moon said! When I move frames over I look them over 3 or 4 times to make sure the queen isn't there, but leave the other bees! I haven't seen it cause any problems.

Good Luck!


----------



## TheRatLover (May 13, 2012)

Edcrosbys said:


> Lori -
> Not only do I use this to boost the numbers of my weaker hives, I also use this to keep my nucs, nuc sized! That way I can keep those queens working hard and move some of the brood over to a hive that is producing honey. Also, let me second what moon said! When I move frames over I look them over 3 or 4 times to make sure the queen isn't there, but leave the other bees! I haven't seen it cause any problems.
> 
> Good Luck!


Thank you for all the info guys! I think for me being a new keeper (even though I do know what the queen looks like, and have seen her in both hives), I may just brush all the bees off back into the hive with my turkey feather before placing the frame into the other hive...just to be safe!

QUESTION: Must I swap the outer frames of new foundation with some of the interior frames of bees that are already built up in order to encourage faster comb production? Or can I leave the frames as they are and let the bees figure it out?

-Lori


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

TheRatLover said:


> QUESTION: Must I swap the outer frames of new foundation with some of the interior frames of bees that are already built up in order to encourage faster comb production? Or can I leave the frames as they are and let the bees figure it out?


You can do this; however, I have read here or elsewhere that putting new frames of un-drawn foundation in between combs that are already drawn will limit the queens laying ability. She will be unable to cross between frames and be confined to one side or the other of the new frame you put in. I made this mistake last year. What I have been doing this year is placing foundation on the outer edges of the hive body with a frame of honey between the edge of the hive and the new foundation. My thinking behind this is that the bees will draw it out since there is drawn comb with honey on the other side and won't retard the queens laying because that comb was being used for honey storage and not brood rearing. Perhaps someone has a better way of adding comb, I'm not one hundred percent on the best way to go about it but this year I have been cautious as to where I add it in relation to brood comb so I don't hinder the queen.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

You can move the undrawn frame over one spot to help get them to draw it out. But, unless there is a honey flow they still may not draw it out. They won't draw out comb unless they need the room.

If you don't move the bees with the frame the weak hive may not have enough bees to take care of the brood on the frame you moved. So make sure the weak hive has enough bees to cover the frame you add.


----------

